# leip



## ttttr

Wat betekent het woordje "leip"?
"Ik ben per ongeluk weer zo leip als een deur. ik had een nieuw gaasje in mijn hasj-pijpje gedaan, maar het nieuwe gaasje heeft eerder in mn DMT-pijp gezeten, kom ik nu net dus achter."


----------



## Church89

In deze (drugs) context zie ik het als ''van de wereld'' of ''gek'' vanuit het spreekwoord '' ik ben zo gek als een deur ''


----------



## HKK

Het is 'ns wat anders dan de technische documenten waar we vaak mee te kampen krijgen hier op het forum


----------



## ttttr

"Zo gek als een deur" is een interessante uitdrukking, die moet ik onthouden 
Ben benieuwd waar _die _vandaan komt...


----------



## NewtonCircus

ttttr said:


> "Zo gek als een deur" is een interessante uitdrukking, die moet ik onthouden
> Ben benieuwd waar _die _vandaan komt...


Heel eenvoudig, dat is toch ook zo in het Duits. _Türen spinnen und Menschen manchmal auch _.

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## petoe

Zo gek als een achterdeur is ,denk ik, couranter.


----------



## ttttr

>_Türen spinnen und Menschen manchmal auch_

nooit gehoord!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Echt, spinnst du? 

Google "*Die Türen spinnen*"
Google "*Du spinnst*"

Herman


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik sluit me aan bij hetgeen Church89 heeft vermeld. Daarnaast nog wat interessante informatie over het woord "leip".

Het staat niet in de Van Dale, maar mijn Bargoens Woordenboek (over volkstaal) zegt hierover het volgende:

_scheef, schuin, gevaarlijk; *mal, niet goed bij zinnen*. Uit de volkstaal in de jeugdtaal van de jaren ´60 algemeen geworden_.

Verder zegt dit woordenboek dat het mogelijk afkomstig is van het woord "leep". 
Wat je ook vaak hoort is "Wat een leipo", of "Wat een leipe gast" = Wat een mafketel. Het moge duidelijk zijn dat dit woord alleen in een informele context gebruikt kan worden.


----------



## AllegroModerato

petoe said:


> Zo gek als een achterdeur is ,denk ik, couranter.


Niet in Nederland. Wordt "leip" trouwens in Vlaanderen gebruikt?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag AllegroModerato

Ja, ook als volkstaal. De betekenis lijkt mij echter niet helemaal hetzelfde. 
"Wat een leipe gast" is in Vlaanderen een persoon die men niet echt kan vertouwen in plaats van een mafketel.

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## Lopes

Onder jongeren betekent het ook wel 'cool' trouwens


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Lopes said:


> Onder jongeren betekent het ook wel 'cool' trouwens



inderdaad, worden die in 'normaal' Nederlands een negatieve lading hebben, worden steeds vaker door jongeren gebruikt om het tegenovergestelde aan te duiden.
Naast 'leip' denk ik aan 'wreed', 'gruwelijk' en 'ziek'. Ongetwijfeld zijn er meer, maar ik ben niet 'van de straat'.


----------



## Mimi2005

Oppassen in welke kringen je het woord "leip" gebruikt. Het blijft een grof, plat woord.
In een stad als Den haag alleen in achterbuurten gebruiken.


----------

